

On Generators - jrheard
http://wingolog.org/archives/2013/02/25/on-generators

======
jlarocco
Wow, what a terrible article.

There's zero context for what he's talking about. And he doesn't help much by
going off on a million tangents and trying really hard to be cool.

And opening with "Hello! Is this dog?", a bunch of empty space, and then half
a picture of an old meme is kind of dumb. I mean, I had to scroll down a
screen just to find out the article was confusing and written badly.

~~~
magicalist
It's a blog post, not a wikipedia article. Andy has a fairly large, already
established audience, so being conversational and launching directly into a
topic is fine, as is including a picture if he wants to (the white space just
seems to be a formatting issue due to his skinny template). Even if you hate
the image, I'm not sure why a small amount of scrolling rained on your day so
much.

If you stick with the article for just a minute you get plenty of context, and
if you're still confused, there are a ton of links in there to find out more.
The million tangents is his usual style, and maybe not for everyone. However,
the article is a comparison of _specific_ implementations of generators (to
give insight to the ES6 proposals) and a review of new iterator literature,
with a bit of an introduction to them to get everyone on the same page. There
are plenty of more gentle introductions to generators; this really isn't for
the same audience.

I found it to be quite a good article, insightful like just about every other
post he writes. This is exactly the kind of content I wish there was more of
being produced. Usually you can only piece together the kind of stuff he has
in his blog from random forum comments (or by reading the
V8/JavaScriptCore/Guile source, in Andy's case), as you rarely get JIT
compiler implementors actually blogging.

